# DymaLux Knife Scales



## Eric Fenton (Jan 29, 2018)

DymaLux for handles, What would be the best way to attach this to my knife? 2 Part Epoxy.


----------



## robert flynt (Jan 29, 2018)

Eric Fenton said:


> DymaLux for handles, What would be the best way to attach this to my knife? 2 Part Epoxy.


Be sure to use pins or rivets also.


----------



## TRfromMT (Jan 30, 2018)

West Systems, G Flex epoxy.


----------

